# Pripyat School #5 (Inc. rooftop)



## UrbanX (Apr 15, 2012)

You may remember last year I visited School #3 just behind the famous swimming pool: 
http://www.urbanxphotography.co.uk/pripyat-high-school

And I noticed that school #5 was just behind the stadium, so thought I’d pay a visit. 








My guide seemed to be quite moved by his school, saying it was extremely reminiscent of the school he went to as a child in Kiev. 







It’s forbidden to do a lot of things in Pripyat. But one thing they really aren’t keen on is people going on roofs. The potential for falling off /through is quite a risk (to their reputation too) and in their eyes, it won’t add anything to your experience of visiting an abandoned city. 

But I love it, and the second I saw his back turned I bolted for the roof. 











VIDEO LINK:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NEPziiQ98o[/ame]

Corridor:





Paintings still hanging:





Don’t know if anyone knows it, but this really reminds me of a corridor in Severalls? 





Classroom: 










As would be expected a lot of the classrooms had an emphasis on science. 











Angus Deaton‘s room















Textiles class:



































Register:





Reports:















My guide and I worked out that 11th January 1986 was the first day of term. The last term that this school ever saw. 










Canteen till:


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 15, 2012)

Ah that's what the roof top video was for the other week!

Love it, love it, love it some more! The paperwork shots are amazing and the roof top...


----------



## Priority 7 (Apr 15, 2012)

lovely work as always bud...


----------



## strider8173 (Apr 15, 2012)

love the last shot..epic


----------



## Stussy (Apr 15, 2012)

Yet again another top drawer report, simply epic!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 15, 2012)

Another ace report, thanks for sharing.


----------

